# Rapper Proof Killed



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been reading the news about a rapper that had been killed in detroit this week, everybody keeps idolizing him as if he were a hero. But he was no hero he tried to kill somebody first. Proof shot a man in the head, then as he was going to shoot him again a bouncer kills proof. But everybody idolizes him as a hero...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Another hard core rapper dead huh?

Darn.

I'd shed a tear, but well I really dont care..

Same thing happened here when one of these "thug rappers" shot and killed a police officer. He died shortly after in a firefight, and all the local thugs idolized him.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It's a real shame, I love D12 and all their music. :lol:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

If you ask me I say he was an idiot. Thats whats wrong with america, people are to afraid to fight anymore they think a gun is the answer and it is people like that who will get guns outlawed, course they wont get my guns but they will make it harder to by guns and ammo. He was stupid and I am not saying he deserved what he got but I mean he put himself in that situation,


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Not too much unlike the Mafia of the 40's & 50's they kill each other . It is really sad though when an innocent person gets caught in the crossfire .
I see road kill every day - I read dead rappers in the news paper - all the same to me .


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Not too much unlike the Mafia of the 40's & 50's they kill each other . It is really sad though when an innocent person gets caught in the crossfire .
I see road kill every day - I read dead rappers in the news paper - all the same to me .


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

hill billy said:


> If you ask me I say he was an idiot. Thats whats wrong with america, people are to afraid to fight anymore they think a gun is the answer and it is people like that who will get guns outlawed, course they wont get my guns but they will make it harder to by guns and ammo. He was stupid and I am not saying he deserved what he got but I mean he put himself in that situation,


Your right there turning out to be the ****** generation*, most of them never even been touched by their parents but they do know how to shoot ,learned that off the computer. :eyeroll:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah if they want to carry guns and kill people why dont they join the military?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Your right there turning out to be the p*$$y generation, most of them never even been touched by their parents but they do know how to shoot ,learned that off the computer.


What in God's name are you rambling on about?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Whose God are you referring to MT?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Whose God are you referring to MT?


A divider not a uniter I see. You should study Islam and Judaism before you ask such a question.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Why should I study that?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

hill billy said:


> Whose God are you referring to MT?


Hill Billy,
Ignore him and maybe he'll go somewhere else with those moronic comments :beer: .


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Why should I study that?


Because they all worship the same God.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

2 more PUNKS :dead: :thumb: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)




----------

